# 280h monarch cam



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

does anyone have experience with this cam? is it a decent cam for street?


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

ponchonlefty said:


> does anyone have experience with this cam? is it a decent cam for street?


280h monarch cam crower.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking on their spec chart, it looks like it would be best with a 3.36-3.55 rear gear and a 4 speed, or with a higher stall converter if an automatic, with at least 9.5 CR and using headers. It's more cam than I would want in a street driven car on a day-to-day basis, personally. It will give you a lumpy idle and low manifold vacuum, but good power from 1600-4500 rpm.


----------

